
Ask HN: Mi Band Xiaomi hack? - luck87
Hi, I received the Mi Band Xiaomi for my birthday. I am looking for unofficial resources and utility, and how to integrate it in a custom project. I found very few materials on github.
======
kifki
[http://allmydroids.blogspot.de/2014/12/xiaomi-mi-band-ble-
pr...](http://allmydroids.blogspot.de/2014/12/xiaomi-mi-band-ble-protocol-
reverse.html)

This is a nice post about their protocol, although it seems that they are
trying to prevent reverse engineering by obfuscating it in newer releases.
There are also links to some useful libraries. Remember that MiBand can be
connected to just one device at a time.

~~~
luck87
Thanks, this website is a pretty old, and I hope the protocol doesn't change
after the firmware upgrade. The 1st hack, I'd like to do, is to use miband for
notification mobile. It will be nice have a library or sdk for this purpose.
For android : [https://github.com/lwis/miband-
notifier](https://github.com/lwis/miband-notifier)

~~~
kifki
Yes, I know... Developers are constantly asking for an API of some sort, but
seems that Xiaomi ignores that. Too bad, since the MiBand is a nice little
device. Are you trying to use it on Android? There is also an iOs library (but
seems very limited) and a Python one (has a lot of functions -
[http://oscaracena.bitbucket.org/mibanda/api/](http://oscaracena.bitbucket.org/mibanda/api/))

~~~
luck87
Yes, I am an Android developer, but it is not the point. The point is to
increase functionality, and maybe build a sort of library to handle the main
functionality ( it should be really nice customize the notification). The
python library looks like very nice :-) good job

